# Suche RJ45 => USB Adapter



## metno (21. April 2005)

Weiss jemand wo ich folgenden Adapter herkriege?

http://www.sunnydata.com.tw/image/20040608_adapter_rj45.jpg

 In Asien wurde ich schon fündig, besser wäre jedoch in Deutschland oder noch besser in der Schweiz.


----------



## turboprinz (21. April 2005)

HiHo,

HIER ist zwar noch mehr dabei aber ich denke auch dein gewünschter Adapter.

Gruß der TRUBOprinz


----------



## chmee (22. April 2005)

vielleicht noch bei 
http://www.reichelt.de, fröhlich&walter - http://www.f-u-w.de
oder http://www.conrad.de

mfg chmee


----------



## metno (22. April 2005)

Solche Sets habe ich auch schon gefunden. Leider brauche ich die anderen Sachen nicht. Und unter den 3 Links fand ich auch nichts. Sonst noch Ideen?


----------

